# My 120 (pygo shoal)



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Here it is the 120g


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

The 29g


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice shoal dude!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

wow! Very nice.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

a little crowded eh?

nice pics though


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Whats the footprint of that tank timmy ?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

you should add some nice plants


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks good - I'd add a bit of decor to the tank though, to make it look more natural and to give the fish a little distraction from each other - but that's me...

The fish look top-notch, though - good job


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

great tank but have you not to many fich?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

looks like 13 p's in a 120g. What are the dimensions of that tank? Nice looking fish but like judazz said ad some decor to give them some shelter.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks guys. The tank is 5ft long, 18 wide, and 24 tall. I have no decor because a territory issues. I obviously over stock my tanks, and with no decor it helps keep the agression down because there is nothing to claim as their own. I might try to put some plants in though, just to see what heppens. I love the look of the plants.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking shoal. I personally would go bare tank too.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

timmy said:


> Thanks guys. The tank is 5ft long, 18 wide, and 24 tall. I have no decor because a territory issues. I obviously over stock my tanks, and with no decor it helps keep the agression down because there is nothing to claim as their own. I might try to put some plants in though, just to see what heppens. I love the look of the plants.










good thinking... plus there is more swimming room


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Damn thats a nice tank...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice, how many p's are in there and what kind of light are u using?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

niiice


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

nice... i personally like big shoals a little over crowded, it just looks cool to me. as far as decor goes, id just put some plants because i dont think that will cause any territorial issues, but will look awesome


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Great Stuff.
I Like it!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam old post
but they look great


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nice shoal. I go bare tank aswell


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice shoal it looks great


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Update. I know have 5 caribe and 2 rb in this tank. They got way to big, way to earlie and i thought it was unfair to them to keep them all in that tank!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

timmy said:


> Update. I know have 5 caribe and 2 rb in this tank. They got way to big, way to earlie and i thought it was unfair to them to keep them all in that tank!
> [snapback]813870[/snapback]​


good man









but overstocking early is always fun, it's not too hard to sell them off later, i wouldn't mind just selling them for what i got them for. i was thinking about trying out 10 in my 120g. it's the same dimensions as your tank, but you are definitly right that they grow fast as hell. post some recent picks timmy if you got some


----------

